# Gold and silver estimate of my cpu collection



## archeonist (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi guys, I am trying to get an estimate of the precious metal content of my collection of cpu's.
I know the collection value is far more but it is extremly difficult to sell these in my country (Netherlands/Holland in Europe) even to sell them for less than the pm content value :?
So the only option is to process them myself. I have done it before but there are many different cpu's that I can't find any data of.
First I post some pictures, always nice , maybe someone could help me to get a some what estimate, if not, enjoy the pics 8)


----------



## archeonist (Feb 1, 2020)

...


----------



## archeonist (Feb 1, 2020)

....


----------



## archeonist (Feb 1, 2020)

...


----------



## archeonist (Feb 1, 2020)

Ok, here we have

79 x 486 cpu with golden lids on backside, 0,183g of gold a piece (Samuel-a's list)
Is there any information on the silver content?

7 x IBM 6x86 goldcap, 0,5g (0,45-0,55) of gold a piece (Samuel-a's list)

1 x IDT 79R4700-100G, 0,185 of gold a piece (Samuel-a's list)

1 x VIA C3, a friend told me that 0,1g of gold a piece would be a good estimate.

*Below cpu's I've already processed, here are my results:*

23 x AMD Sempron (brown fiber), I processed the pins. 
I got 0.14g of gold, that's *0,007g* a piece  I knew they were bad, but this bad? (still one in the picture)

30 x Celeron (green fiber), again I processed the pins.
I got 0.21g of gold, that's *0,006* a piece  (still 6 of these in the picture)

55 x AMD k6 (aluminium lids) not in the picture.
I got 2,22g of gold, that's *0,040* a piece 

MMX-black fibere, processed these once, I believe I found *0,064g* of gold a piece, am I right? Other experiences?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 1, 2020)

Ever heard of Ebay?


----------



## archeonist (Feb 2, 2020)

silversaddle1 said:


> Ever heard of Ebay?



Of course, but do you think people from the US would buy these items from me? I am not a member at this moment so I don't have any feedback yet. And all together it is a lot of money, I can't imagine that someone woud take the risk the package to get lost during transport.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 2, 2020)

People buy and sell every day on E-Bay. You should look up what each processor is worth there and decide what you want to do.


----------



## archeonist (Feb 2, 2020)

Ok I Will give it a try, thans for your advice!


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 2, 2020)

If you don't want to go the ebay route I could probably match the gold value. I sell on ebay and with a 700+ rating I don't have the problem a new seller have.

I'm a bit busy today but we could talk if you like to.

Göran


----------



## kurtak (Feb 2, 2020)

g_axelsson said:


> If you don't want to go the ebay route I could probably match the gold value. I sell on ebay and with a 700+ rating I don't have the problem a new seller have.
> 
> I'm a bit busy today but we could talk if you like to.
> 
> Göran



archeonist

other then refining them yourself - or sell on ebay yourself --- this may well be something that works well for both you & Goran

Hope you guys are able to work something out

Kurt


----------



## etack (Feb 3, 2020)

Sent You a PM.

Nice lot.

Eric


----------



## necromancer (Mar 5, 2020)

archeonist said:


> silversaddle1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever heard of Ebay?
> ...



i just reopened an account in february, no problem selling my items without any stars (feed back)
some things have sold for lower than i've liked but i never put a reserve on my auctions.

you may have to wait up to 21 days for your money too


----------



## siperian scrapper (Mar 12, 2020)

Hello, from sunny western Finland.
Very nice collection you have there. I also collect cpu:s, and theres a lot of interesting ones, but unfortunately i dont have enought money to make you serious offer.
I may suggest that you contact one vintage computer shop, it is in netherlands and sell worldwide, i assume that they may be interesting to make you offer.
https://classiccomputershop.eu/contact
https://classiccomputershop.eu/inkoop


----------

